# So many new 3x3s



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

*How many 3x3s have you bought or acquired in the past year?* (Include all 3x3s of all makes and models, even if different colour of the same model. Include gifts.)

Dayan Panshi
Shengshou Aurora
Fangshi Shuangren
Moyu Huanying
Fangshi Shuangren 54.6mm
Fangshi Shuangren v2
Moyu Weilong
Maru CX3
Ganspuzzle III
YJ Sulong
YJ Chilong

I didn't list every one of them that has come out, but I think most of the popular ones that people have wanted are here. And there are always the older cubes that people still like to buy sometimes like Dayan Zhanchi.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bought a Zhanchi when I started out this January, and ordered a 54.6 f/s for OH. Not interested in all those other newfangled cubes


----------



## aceofspades98 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I started in this last year, so all of my current 3x3s.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

None. My old zhanchi is still as good as ever.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2013)

Purchased is one (WeiLong which I haven't gotten yet), but I put down three as I got Gans and CX3 as a tester.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 1, 2013)

Four: Dayan Zhanchi, Moyu Weilong, Fangshi V2 54.6mm, and the Shengshou Aurora.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 1, 2013)

three: a zhanchi, a shuangren and a weilong which has yet to arrive :/


----------



## stoic (Nov 1, 2013)

Five I think:
Panshi, Shengshou Wind, Aurora, Fangshi v1, Huanying.
The last 3 of those are all really good cubes so I don't really have a main anymore, I just pick up whatever's handiest.
After buying those it all got a bit much for me, I can't really keep up! I'll probably buy myself a Weilong for Xmas though.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

10, started less than a year ago though so i got some that had been out for a while
2xZhanchi, 55mm Zhanchi, huangying, Guhong v2, Fangcun, Weilong, Fangshi and 2 in the post (cx-3 and sulong)


----------



## tx789 (Nov 1, 2013)

2 the maru cx 3 and the gans III 

other 3x3 I have are the f2, old storebrought, guhong v1 and v2 and the zhanchi.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2013)

2x Zhanchi 57mm, Zhanchi 55, Zhanchi 42, Guhong v2, Lunhui, 3x Lingyun, Panshi, Weilong, 2x Huanying, Fangshi v1, Fangshi v2, Gans 3, CX3, Witlong, Chun 1, Ghosthand 2, MF8 Legend 2, Shengshou Wind, Aurora.

= 23

Holding out for the Sulong and Chilong. 

Don't even ask about the 2x2s and big cubes and all the random crap like void cubes and helicopters and stuff. My home is rapidly filling up.


----------



## YddEd (Nov 1, 2013)

6.
1 Guhong v2, 1 Fangshi, 1 Fangshi 54.6mm, 1 Huanying, 1 Weilong, 1 CX-3.
I just went back to my old guhong, modded the new guhong and switched to new guhong as main.


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

1 GuHong v2 (Black, 57mm)
1 ZhanChi (Black, 57mm)
1 ShuangRen (Black/Primary, 54.6mm)
5 ShengShou Winds (Black, 57mm)

8 in the 11 months I've been cubing. Plus I'll probably get a WeiLong and CX3 by/for Christmas, but that'll be four days after the year I started cubing 

EDIT: When can you say you first started cubing? When you first tried to solve one, or from when you first solved one?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2013)

3 I think, Fangshi, Fangcun, and Weilong.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 1, 2013)

Weilong. Just arrived today


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 1, 2013)

4.
A HuanYing
A WeiLong
A 54.6 fs
A LunHui 

The last 2 will arrive on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 1, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> My home is rapidly filling up.



And I bet your wallet is doing the opposite 

Three:
Moyu Weilong
Maru CX3
Gans III
All at a combined cost of $1. (Yes, you read that right; Weilong was from a Wallbuys contest; the other two were free, to test and review)


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2013)

I am a slow solver so I can not get my fullfillment from being fast  Seeing packages with new cubes really make my day so that is an important part of my hobby experience of speedcubing. I choose 21+. 
Zhanchi, 10+ (all colors, stickerless, all sizes etc the works..)
LingYun 2
Guhung V1, V2 4
Panshi 2
Type A 1
Gan III 2
WitLong 1
FangCun 2
Fangshi V1 5 (diff sizes)
Fangshi V 2 3
MoYu Weilong 5
MoYu HuangYin 2
MuYu SuLong 1
CX3 2
and some crappy ones (ShengShou, DianShen Magic friends etc)


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> And I bet your wallet is doing the opposite



Evidently not as fast as Marcel's though


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have-
A DaYan Zhanchi, of course,
DaYan Panshi,
Fangshi,
MoYu Huan Ying,
YJ Sulong,
And i have these ones coming-
Maru CX-3
MoYu Weilong
Another YJ Sulong,
Shenghshou Aurora
I really like seeing new cubes!!!!!!!! But now I am getting sick of the amount of 3x3s that are coming out. I mean YJ has 3 3x3s(sulong,chilong,linggan) that are essentilly the same. MoYu made a 3x3(huan ying) and even before I was able to get it they came out with another one(weilong). Gans Puzzles just made a V2 of there 3x3 and it only has minor adjustments from the old one. Same with funs!! I know that I don't have to go out and get them but COME ON!!!


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2013)

I only started in December, when I bought a Guhong II. 

Then I bought a 50mm Zhanchi for OH and a white 57mm.

Then I realised the 50mm was too small, so bought a 55mm.

Then I bought a FS ShuangRen and a Moyu HuanYing, just to see what they were like. 

Then I bought a Weilong.

I've also won a contest for 3 cubes, so will be getting a primary and white Weilong in with that too, so... er... 9/10.

I barely use the SR, and _NEVER_ use the HuanYing - it's the only one I regret buying, but that's because of the noise!


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 1, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Evidently not as fast as Marcel's though



Agreed. 42 cubes... Too many. Way too many.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Agreed. 42 cubes... Too many. Way too many.



My wife agrees with you probably. I am not going to ask though.. The actual number must be a lot higher also.. I probably missed a few


----------



## Lid (Nov 1, 2013)

5 I think - 1 ZhanChi, 1 FangShi, 1 HuanYing & 2 WeiLongs


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 1, 2013)

I hit one year of speedcubing in one week, and six years of knowing how to solve one as well.

I will start with October, since i won't really be buying 3x3s.

October - Maru 3x3, Zhanchi white, Guhong white, Guhong red, Zhanchi white (double order LOL), Shengshou 3x3 (Free gift)
November - Stickerless Guhong
December - 55mm Zhanchi for OH
January - Stickerless Zhanchi
February - Nothing
March - Nothing
April - Nothing
May - YJ Crazy Foot, 55mm White Zhanchi, 50mm white zhanchi.(Traded) Panshi
June - Zhanchi in Primary, Fangshi Shuang Ren, Moyu Huanying (prototype)
July - Lubix Zhanchi, got stolen, so someone traded me a Lubix Lunhui (Older version) Shuang Ren 54.6 mm
August - Moyu Weilong
September - Shengshou Aurora, Maru CX3, Fangcun
October - Nothing


----------



## Endgame (Nov 1, 2013)

0.0% new additions to my collection since last year


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

Started cubing in May so V-Cube 3 (my first cube), ZhanChi, and soon a Moyu Weilong


----------



## Rich (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got back into speedcubing in June of this year.. So here are the cubes (6 cubes) I received from then:

Fangshi Shuang Ren V1
Moyu Huanying
Shengshou Aurora
Fangshi Shuang Ren 54.6mm
AL60 Zhanchi
Maru CX3


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2013)

Been a couple of years since I bought puzzles in quantity, have over 100 in my collection. 3x3's this year?:-

Moyu Weilong
Fangshi Shuanren


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

Zhanchi and the weilong. Maybe more but i can't keep track lol.


----------



## rj (Nov 1, 2013)

Weilong, Huanying, Sulong, Zhanchi, Guhong, Gans 3, CX-3. Yeah. Alot.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2013)

2. Mf8 legend and Huanying


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 1, 2013)

I've bought fourteen.

I've bought six of the "new" ones listed in the first post.
- ShengShou Aurora (two)
- MoYu WeiLong
- YJ SuLong (three)
I've bought eight "old" ones.
- DaYan ZhanChi
- DaYan GuHong
- DaYan GuHong version two
- Type C V: WitYou
- LanLan
- Ghosthand II
- DaYan LunHui
- F II


Spoiler: Total money spent (approximately)



$119


If there was a surprise+disbelief+shame smiley, I'd put it here.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

bout thirty

probably more

lol

with a few more still to come


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2013)

KongShou said:


> bout thirty
> 
> probably more
> 
> ...



For retail, or personal use?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2013)

shuangren, weilong

they both suck now csch all my 3x3s do after i use them for a month


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 1, 2013)

5 puzzles
black zhanchi
black guhong
54.6 fangshi
wind
sulong


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 1, 2013)

Going strong with my ZhanChi. Someone left a PanShi in my car at worlds, so I guess I have one of those. But yeah, haven't bought anything.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> For retail, or personal use?



retail

no jk personal

just counted, its 39

not including bigcubes or 2x2

and i still have the many longs to come, and few other random ones i ordered.

but i guess its not that much


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 1, 2013)

how do you guys get cubes so fast and how come people my age can get new cubes when you have to pay £10 for the cube and £10 for the shipping from china,i feel so poor

also if dayan were to come out with a lunhui v2 or a lingyun v3 or panshi v2 it would not be as popular as moyu announcing a weilong v2 etc


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> also if dayan were to come out with a lunhui v2 or a lingyun v3 or panshi v2 it would not be as popular as moyu announcing a weilong v2 etc



Because
Weilong > Lunhui or Lingyun or Panshi so
Weilong v2 > (Lunhui or Lingyun or Panshi) v2


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

All of them that I own lol

To be specific:
Rubiks brand,
Zhanchi
Guhong v2
Zhanchi
Weilong
Wind
54.6 fangshi
50mm zhanchi


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm at 4 from the list, (actually 5 if you count both of my Shuang Ren V1's) all black plastic.
*Panshi* - super fast, but lock ups make this cube sub par. What good is speed if it gets stuck constantly? Plus I always have it in the back of my mind that it's super fragile so I tend to baby it.
*ShuangRen* - people have sworn that this cube is super fast and overall amazing. My first one was slow so I bought another which was faster but still.. I acknowledge it's a good cube but i've accepted this one just isn't for me.
*CX3* - STILL waiting for this cube to come in. ordered it with a Weisu 4. Anxious to try it though.
*Weilong* - godly. The feel of this cube is exactly what I like and I can't see any room for improvement in a 3X3. This cube is the reason I don't even entertain the thought of buying the Aurora, Wind, Sulong and Chilong, etc. as these cubes are only pretty good compared to the Weilong IMO. 

I'll probably buy a Gans 57 mm later. The only reason I didn't get a Gans 56mm is because I don't like smaller cubes, and I swear only 1mm makes a noticeable difference to me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2013)

Bought a Fangshi and a Weilong (which hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I'll probably buy a Gans 57 mm later. The only reason I didn't get a Gans 56mm is because I don't like smaller cubes, and I swear only 1mm makes a noticeable difference to me.


How do you know there will be a 57mm Gans?


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> How do you know there will be a 57mm Gans?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-III-Version-2-Speed-Cube-(10-Testers-Wanted!)
Calvins mentions that the v2 Gans III will be 57mm


----------



## YddEd (Nov 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 6.
> 1 Guhong v2, 1 Fangshi, 1 Fangshi 54.6mm, 1 Huanying, 1 Weilong, 1 CX-3.
> I just went back to my old guhong, modded the new guhong and switched to new guhong as main.


Actually, 7. I also got a 50mm Zhanchi.


----------



## windhero (Nov 2, 2013)

2 WeiLongs, 3 Zhanchis, 2 ShuangRen v1's and still waiting for a SuLong.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-III-Version-2-Speed-Cube-(10-Testers-Wanted!)
> Calvins mentions that the v2 Gans III will be 57mm



I have been in contact with the GanIII producer and the version 2 will be 56 mm. The 57 is a mistake from Calvin. However, he told me that Gan4 will be 57 mm.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have been in contact with the GanIII producer and the version 2 will be 56 mm. The 57 is a mistake from Calvin. However, he told me that Gan4 will be 57 mm.



I assume you have no problems with the cx3 being > 57mm if it's your main.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I assume you have no problems with the cx3 being > 57mm if it's your main.



I think if it was exact 57 that it would be better. On the other hand, I think my times on the CX3 are so good because of it's size. I think I can better look ahead. I have said a few times that if the Gan III would be 57 mm it would be my main. We will see.


----------



## cubeone (Nov 2, 2013)

Panshi, Weilong, Shuang Ren, aurora, mini zhanchi 50mm, cx3, a picture cube, and maybe a keychain cube but I can't remember when I got it


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 2, 2013)

11, started last october.
Rubik's
Stickerless Zhanchi
Stickerless FangCun
2x Zhanchi
Guhong V2
3x Shengshou Wind
Fangshi Shuangren
Weilong


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 4, 2013)

HuanYing
WeiLong
SuLong
PanShi
42 and 55mm ZhanChi
54.6mm ShuangRen
QiYi Hei-manba 
CX3
mf8 Legend v2

That's 10. Didn't realize it was that many  Possibly getting a free Aurora too, but I voted 10, since that's how many I paid for.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

stickerless Zhanchi
55mm Zhanchi
Zhanchi
Weilong
Fangshi Shuangren
Sulong
Chilong


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 4, 2013)

Great poll, +1, would click again.


----------



## Veerexx (Nov 4, 2013)

15ish, I dunno...


----------



## CHJ (Nov 5, 2013)

I own only 4 3x3's and all come from 2012


----------



## Audiophile (Nov 5, 2013)

7 (or maybe 8)

in chronological order. ( how i bought them)

1. 55mm Dayan Zhanchi
2. Fangshi Shuangren v1
3. 57mm Dayan Zhanchi
4. Huanying
5. Mini Fangshi Shuanren
6. Fangshi Shuangren v2
7. Weilong
8. Maru CX-3 (will buy sometime this month)


----------

